# Happy Birthday taxlady!



## Cooking Goddess

Have a great day!  And if you have a celebratory glass of wine keep it away from the electronics. 

Cheers!


----------



## jharris




----------



## Kylie1969

Wishing you a wonderful birthday Taxy


----------



## pacanis

Happy Birthday, Linda.
Buy yourself a nice computer today (if you haven't already )


----------



## Hoot

Happy Birthday!
I hope you will have a wondrous day!


----------



## Zhizara

Have a great day!


----------



## MrsLMB




----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Happy Birthday, Taxy!!!  Have a fantastic cake!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday, Linda!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day, Linda.


----------



## Barbara L

Happy Birthday! I hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## bethzaring

Happy Birthday TL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday!  I hope you are having a great time today!


----------



## buckytom

render unto caeser what is caeser's, and render unto taxy a wonderful day filled with love and joy!!!

happiest of birthdays, tl.


----------



## vitauta

happy birthday, taxy! I hope it is everything you have ever wished for, with a fabulous b-day meal somewhere in the mix. 

using selected buzzle's astrological notations on the taurean woman:

as a taurean woman, taxy, you are ruled by venus, the goddess of beauty...you are graceful, independent and the maker of your own destiny--which makes you both intimidating and desirable. as a friend, you are a deeply loyal and are likely to have an extremely unconventional set of friends and companions....

thus, your dc affiliations, taxy.


----------



## CharlieD

Hope I am not too late. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Alix

Sorry to be so late! Happy Birthday to a truly wonderful lady. Hope you got to celebrate in style!


----------



## Somebunny

Oh! Linda, I'm probably late too!  Hope your birthday was Spocktacular!


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy Birthday Week, TL! Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Hope you're having  GREAT birthday!!!


----------

